# Drip Edge/Gutter Apron Nailing Pattern?



## echase (Mar 10, 2010)

What is the CORRECT way to nail drip edge/gutter apron?

I was thinking fewer nails may be better to prevent buckling due to different expansion properties from the decking. 

Is approximately 2" of overlap correct? Should a nail be placed on this lap?

I understand nails should be placed only into the decking, not into the fascia. Also, below any Ice/Water Shield & underlayment on eves, above on rakes. (Please correct me if I am wrong) 

Last, I understand gutter apron should not be snug against the fascia to aid fascia installation. I was thinking to carry a small scrap of 1/4" plywood as a spacer during application, does that sound about right?

Thanks in advance for your responses, I could not google up this info, so this will (hopefully) become a good reference for others seeking the same info.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I like to nail the apron every two inches in an offset pattern.

Wrap the ice barrier down onto the fascia then put your apron on.

Do not nail the apron overlaps, or any other metal overlaps.

Install the fascia before the roof.


----------

